# wondering



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

how often is this section used? is there point in me bringing my source built pa for i717 over here? or are there like 3 people using the note section here?


----------



## swedishcancerboi (Dec 27, 2011)

Wondered the same myself.


----------



## Celkin (Jun 10, 2012)

Come on people, would it not be nice to have a decent rom on a site without the bullshit and stupidity of XDA... For the love of Jebus I cant take much more XDA.


----------



## mrscaligirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Celkin said:


> Come on people, would it not be nice to have a decent rom on a site without the bullshit and stupidity of XDA... For the love of Jebus I cant take much more XDA.


yes it would be very nice!!

Sent from my SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## rocket42 (Oct 12, 2011)

I am here and YES....YES....YES!!!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

posted in dev section, i was kinda rushed. but its there.


----------



## Celkin (Jun 10, 2012)

rocket42 said:


> I am here and YES....YES....YES!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Post it and they will come" its like that baseball movie I hated growing up, you know cause Im Canadian and baseball is weird.


----------



## gwbard (May 31, 2012)

Yepperz -- here we are. I'm sure many more will follow...


----------



## howardbamber (Sep 21, 2012)

LMBO CELKIN!!!!!


----------



## gdbusby (Oct 5, 2012)

Ready for all the goodness that is fresh Roms. Also, I'm looking for NFC fixes for CM10


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Rootz is definitely a cdma phone site. Gsm doesn't get much love.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slaydog (Oct 6, 2012)

Cdma? That's weirder than baseball

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JamieD81 (Dec 10, 2011)

Slaydog said:


> Cdma? That's weirder than baseball
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Silly Americans and their stupid cdma networks 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using RootzWiki


----------

